# Beardies drinking :O



## hornet2k8 (May 4, 2014)

Hi guys though this was very intresting ive had my beardies for about a year now and this is the first time ive ever seen him drink i know they usually get there water from there food has anyone else seen them drink?? Ive put some calci in as well if your wondering what the white stuff is


----------

